# Favorite Clitoral Vibes



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Another thread started this conversation. I feel it deserves it's own thread. My wife has several vibrators. Here are her top 3:

#1 Eroscillator 2 Plus - powerful, focused, kinda easy to hold, never runs out of power (plugged in), doesn't numb or irritate allowing for long time stimulation, and relatively quiet

#2 Hitachi Magic Wand - very powerful, broad stimulation, never runs out of power (plugged in), pretty loud, can become irritating

#3 We Vibe Tango - small but packs a lot of power, very quiet, easy to hold, rechargeable so it can run out of juice, doesn't numb or irritate allowing for long time stimulation


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Just ordered the "rechargeable magic wand" from Amazon. No cord, but very expensive. $120.00
Will let you know how it works.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

UMP said:


> Just ordered the "rechargeable magic wand" from Amazon. No cord, but very expensive. $120.00
> Will let you know how it works.


yes, i would be interested to hear. my wife does prefer cordless but the power and reliability of rechargeables can disappoint. what are the current favorites?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

My wife is really not into vibs. Never has been. Old reliable is our standard 6" Chinese ribbed vibe that you can buy anywhere for practically nothing. However, she is getting close to menopause and her clit seems to need to be "ruffed up" more than I'm used to. 
I typically try myself and if I feel she is not progressing up the orgasm ladder I pull out old reliable. 

This magic wand seems to get good reviews and I much prefer the cordless. Less invasive and easier to set up and use immediately.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm just starting to see vibes that plug into a mobile battery via a USB port and purchased one. So if you have a mobile battery capable of charging and iPad at 15,000mah that can output over 2.0amps, a powerful vibe attached to it can literally run all night. 

I currently use my mobile battery to power a desk fan (about 4" in diameter) that throws out a strong breeze. On a full charge it will run nonstop for two days.

The best part about mobile batteries is that any battery has a finite shelf life of about two years before the chemicals start to underperform whereas a quality sex toy can last for years. All lithium batteries have compromised performance if they are left completely drained or fully charged and unused for an extended period of time. 

So plug in or replaceable lithium ion batteries are a must if you ask me. Best of both worlds when you plug into a lithium ion battery pack that is regularly used/recharged. 

Badsanta


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> Like UMP's wife, I find myself needing more stimulation in that area now and have started experimenting with vibes. The Jimmy Jane Form 2 is fantastic; a very small vibe that fits in the palm of your hand. Has "ears" that rest on either side of the clit. On the lowest setting it gives me multiples in short order. Can be used solo or with a partner.
> 
> You didn't ask, but this seems like a logical place to share some further experience on use of this vibe. Have also recently tried the njoy pure wand. First time was a little disappointing. Second time H was using it on me it felt really good and like I was headed to O with it alone. But H wanted to see what would happen when he used the Form 2 together with it. The results were AMAZING. I don't really expect you to believe me since I'm new here and this sounds like hype, but I assure you that this is true: within seconds that combination had me screaming and thrashing around having powerful Os one after the other. H was transfixed, could hardly believe his eyes/ears. After 3 or 4 Os I was a bit scared and started crying and made him stop. His comment: "Well, *I've* never been able to make you do *that*...!"
> 
> As was mentioned in the other thread, I have had great results with the Womanizer device too. It give me an incredible feeling but is best used solo, not really suitable for use with a partner.


we too LOVE the njoy pure wand. gives my wife powerful orgasms but not nearly the results you have. i also love it for prostate stimulation. makes my orgasms SOOOO much more powerful. btw, i was thinking of starting a separate thread for penetrative toys.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

bubba29 said:


> i also love it for *prostate stimulation*. makes my orgasms SOOOO much more powerful. btw, i was thinking of starting a separate thread for penetrative toys.



My wife is a germaphobe, so *no* penetrating for prostate stimulation allowed in my marital bed. I have found that subtle transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation from placing electrodes behind each knee tends to work.

Aneros Main Page - Aneros Wiki



> Men affix the electrode pads in one of three positions:
> • back of knees, just above the bend.
> • small of back, just above the end of the buttocks.
> • back of knee and perineum
> ...


Even without the use of an aneros, I would describe it as if your pelvis gradually begins to "hum" with arousal in nerve paths central to the prostate, which is generally completely different from external stimulation on the penis.

Regards,
Badsanta


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

badsanta said:


> My wife is a germaphobe, so *no* penetrating for prostate stimulation allowed in my marital bed. I have found that subtle transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation from placing electrodes behind each knee tends to work.
> 
> Aneros Main Page - Aneros Wiki
> 
> ...



no prostate stimulation on your own ANYWHERE in your house?


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> Not sure what would have eventually happened if we'd kept with the njoy on its own, but with the addition of the Form 2 it was scary/powerful. Should probably see what it will do on its own next.


that is a toy i recommend experimenting on your own with. because of it's shape and material, it could get painful if you are not driving. after you get a feel for it, you can coach your hubby better. it is known for making women squirt but hasn't done that for my wife.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

bubba29 said:


> no prostate stimulation on your own ANYWHERE in your house?


Nope! I once explored that, and tried to hide a toy without cleaning it and eventually forgot about it (one of those that was a little too big to make me want to ever try again).

My wife cringes anytime we move furniture in the bedroom in fear that she will find something "again" that I completely forgot about years ago.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

My wife would give a big +1 to the Hitachi.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

IDK, I just can't quite seem to get off with clit vibes ... 

Here is an article someone wrote about the 25 best luxury vibes:

Bustle


----------



## MentalSteel (Jan 9, 2016)

OliviaG said:


> Yeah, it's a bit intimidating. He's pretty cautious with it - afraid of hurting me.


Although there are many different sexual toys and aid for clitoral stimulation during either vaginal or anal sex I have one I prefer using more than any other that the girls seem to also really enjoy.

It is based upon an old style vibration unit that a person put 4 of their fingers through at that time expanding metal bands similar to a watch band and there was a until that sat on the top of the hand and it plugged in and vibrated the hell out of a hand.

Now....there are cordless versions that can be charged and they are no where near as heavy or bulky but they essentially to the same thing.

If I have one of the girls or ladies for those of you who are word description sensitive....on all fours and I am either entering her vagina or anus having the newer and lighter hand vibrator strapped around my hands makes my fingers vibrate at any rate I wish to set it.

Vaginal penetration and then using my hand and fingers with this device brings the ladies to almost immediate orgasm and multiple orgasms.

It's also good if a couple is practicing a form of TANTRIC SEX where you bring your partner just to the edge or orgasm only to stop...then bring them back....then stop and repeat.

Using the hand device while penetrating a lady anally just makes the entire experience for her all that much more erotic.

And the ladies can certainly use it on their men as whether a woman uses it for direct penis stimulation....and I can tell you right now from direct experience she does not even have to move her hand but just have the hand device vibrating and if she grips the man's penis right under the head.....a guy will have an incredible orgasm without any movement of her hand.

As well it can be used from prostrate stimulation.

It is old school gone new school.

I highly recommend buying one.

MentalSteel


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

MentalSteel said:


> Although there are many different sexual toys and aid for clitoral stimulation during either vaginal or anal sex I have one I prefer using more than any other that the girls seem to also really enjoy.
> 
> It is based upon an old style vibration unit that a person put 4 of their fingers through at that time expanding metal bands similar to a watch band and there was a until that sat on the top of the hand and it plugged in and vibrated the hell out of a hand.
> 
> ...



oddly enough, yesterday i found one of these i had packed away. i believe it is called an oster stim u massager. i offered to use it on my wife last night and she was not interested.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> Is it similar to this?
> 
> Jimmyjane HELLO TOUCH Vibrator


no, it's like this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WisWXY4t26s


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Just get a effing machine and call it day. ?


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Correct Olivia. Never had a need for them. Never had a lover who used them. But I do see their place.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> I never had a need for them either, and never used them until just a few months ago. Unfortunately, menopause approaches and bodies and sexual responses change. I think my husband is trying to be accepting of the toys I've bought and be a good sport about them, but I wonder if he secretly is uncomfortable with them too.


I don't care for toys, but I try to be a good sport about it for my wife. Wouldn't bother me in the least if we never used them again.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> Do you feel any resentment about them? This is something that worries me. I wonder if there is unspoken resentment about the introduction of toys in my marriage.


I think this is actually a very complicated thing actually, and one of the starting points is yet another widely held myth that all men love and want to use toys. I can't tell you how much toy marketing material reinforces that, but like most myths of this type, it ends up being damaging to both men and women.

That said, I am not sure I would call it resentment per se. Nor would I describe it as feeling inadequate or intimidated either. The most obvious thing I can identify is that I feel a very distinct disconnect, and my mind becomes very mechanical. I feel no arousal.

My wife and I have a great, frequent, high quality sex life. She is able to O from oral, manual and PIV in virtually any position, at any time, so toys in our situation are truly enhancements, not replacements or necessities.

The only time I have ever felt anything negative about them was the first time we used a rabbit clit vibe, and she hit the O in about ten seconds flat and was way way way more vocal and thrashing around than I'd ever seen her before, and that did catch both of us totally by surprise.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> Do you feel any resentment about them? This is something that worries me. I wonder if there is unspoken resentment about the introduction of toys in my marriage.


I have no issues with toys if they are being used together (assuming that in the case of the wife she doesn't get off on a vibrator and then is just done). You get into a grey area when any form of masturbation is being done solo. To me it is inappropriate if you have a willing partner but reject them and instead replace with a toy. Even if you don't do this, there is the risk that you may have exerted your sexual energy solo which impacts your drive when with your SO (perfect example would be H is at work, wife has some fun solo. Maybe at night when they are together she would normally have started something but b/c she took care of herself already she doesn't quite have the drive or desire to initiate sex).


----------



## cmc (Aug 30, 2013)

I never really thought of how the husband would feel using the toys. I will say I find it more satisfying when my husband uses them on me than going solo. I like being teased with them to get warmed up and then have my husband finish me off. I like using restraints and have my husband bring me to the edge and then stop. That lack of control I find exhilarating.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> Thank you for explaining, that really helps. You hit exactly on a couple of things I've noted since toys were brought in. The mechanical feeling - I'm pretty sure my husband feels the same based on one comment that he let slip and tried to cover up immediately. And I did have the very vocal/thrashing around/out of control reaction to one toy combination (mentioned in this thread). *He probably found that to be off-putting - I was hoping he found it exciting.*
> 
> I used to be like your wife, easy to bring to multiple Os quickly in every encounter. Now near menopause things are not as easy. I brought in toys for that reason and also to prevent issues that are common at this age that I don't want to experience (dryness being one - thankfully is not an issue but I don't want it to become an issue) and because my drive is so much higher than his right now. All good reasons that he agrees with intellectually. But sex is not an intellectual pursuit. I don't want to turn him off in any way so I think I'm going to leave the toys out of play with my partner from now on.


I think what was so offputting for me was the already existing disconnected, mechanical feeling combined with the reaction that was so different, it almost felt like I was with an entirely different woman.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

cmc said:


> I never really thought of how the husband would feel using the toys. I will say I find it more satisfying when my husband uses them on me than going solo. I like being teased with them to get warmed up and then have my husband finish me off. I like using restraints and have my husband bring me to the edge and then stop. That lack of control I find exhilarating.



There often isn't any consideration for the actual feelings involved because everybody knows that all guys love women and their toys, and if you don't you're not a real man right? So people often don't discuss it.

For sure, there are lots of men who do love using them, but there are a lot who don't. It's quite likely the man will never say a word about his true feelings unless prompted, and even then, social expectations may lead him to be less than open and truthful.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> Yes, I agree, no solo play at all if it impacts your desire for your partner in a negative way. In my case, my desire level is much higher than his is right now. He's saving everything he's got for me, but I'm still needing more. And I don't mean *wanting* more, I mean *needing* more.
> 
> But I think he maybe resents their use in his presence; I had thought that he might find them fun after reading so many threads about "spicing up" the marriage where they're suggested. But not for him, I fear.


I guess everyone is different. I've asked my wife multiple times to masturbate in front of me using whatever she wants to. She just can't bring herself to do it in front of me.
Watching turns me on.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> Oh no. Thank you for taking the time to explain this to me. More and more I think I'm the root cause of the problem we're having. I really appreciate the info you've shared.


I hope I didn't worry you too much with the similarities, and if things do sound similar, chances are this is also similar...I hold no resentments, or ill will or anything like towards my wife. We have done similar to what you did, in that she has left things entirely up to me to initiate. I do occasionally, but she has to be completely receptive to accepting something with no strings that is entirely for her, because I'm simply not going to be aroused enough to do anything more than that. It's something that I work past because I love my wife.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> Yes, I agree, no solo play at all if it impacts your desire for your partner in a negative way. In my case, my desire level is much higher than his is right now. He's saving everything he's got for me, but I'm still needing more. And I don't mean *wanting* more, I mean *needing* more.
> 
> But I think he maybe resents their use in his presence; I had thought that he might find them fun after reading so many threads about "spicing up" the marriage where they're suggested. But not for him, I fear.


I think from a guy's POV it can be a bit of a pressure relief if your W has trouble with Os, of course if he is even comfortable with having toys used. If the wife having an O is the priority (which it should be) then any means necessary should be used


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

peacem said:


> Yes rejecting your partner for masturbation is not good. However, *some* women have an increased libido when they use vibrators. The more orgasms we get the more we want. * Some of us *are energized by orgasms and can feel incredibly horny minutes or hours afterwards, whereas men are usually depleted of sexual energy. I think solo masturbation is good for everyone, but particularly women as it can lead to an increased sexual appetite.


The problem is the bolded, you mention "some women" but then go on to say that it is good for everyone (so which is it?). So if only some women have increased libidos and are energized, what about those who are not. Also, you mentioned a woman possibly feeling incredibly horny minutes or hours afterwards. Well, odds are if she is masturbating she is not going to have access to her SO minutes after, or even possibly hours after, so that energy could very well be gone by the time the couple gets the chance.

I simply look at it as user dependent, everyone will respond different so understanding that and then possibly adjusting your use (or non use) accordingly.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> I thought he'd like it too - had never done that while he watched before. Maybe he is wondering who this woman is that he's married to now. I don't know. Probably feels like more pressure to him.
> 
> I really miss being able to turn my husband on instantly and to an out-of-control level. Your wife is lucky that she has that power - she should use it every chance she gets!


I specifically get more vocal now because I want her to KNOW that she turns me on. In years past it was very awkward for me to let loose. He can change, I did.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> I thought he'd like it too - had never done that while he watched before. Maybe he is wondering who this woman is that he's married to now. I don't know. Probably feels like more pressure to him.
> 
> I really miss being able to turn my husband on instantly and to an out-of-control level. Your wife is lucky that she has that power - she should use it every chance she gets!


I'm sure you have that power too...My wife still has that power, it just doesn't take the form of her using a toy is all.

I know intellectually that the toys don't make her a different woman, and that this is just another side of her sexuality, and I do embrace it because I love and desire her, it just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife is so orgasmic that we never even discuss toys. But to each his own certainly


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I would have absolutely no problem if my wife "wanted" me to use toys on occasion. The problem is she is usually a little too uncomfortable with exploring new things. She still has some hang ups as to feeling that sex is "dirty" when introducing new techniques.

It even took her a couple of years of marriage before she would even touch herself. I have always worked on her mental approach to sex, and it has always been a slow progression. She's getting there, after 19 years of marriage, lol. My biggest satisfaction is seeing HER satisfaction, and that has been the toughest thing for her to understand. I so much want to see her reach the big O on a regular basis, but it is still a rarity. For what it's worth, I rarely had any problems with women reaching the O before her.

It's really hard for me to put into words. We are Christians, and that could be a big part of the feeling like it's "dirty". I can't emphasize enough to her that God brought us together, and that we can enjoy each other fully and the hang ups about sex are of our own making. Sure, there are lines you don't cross, but pleasuring each other is not one of them.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

OliviaG said:


> If you would welcome toys yourself, might I suggest that you buy one for your wife. Don't ask her, just buy a small and unassuming vibrator like the Jimmy Jane Form 2, which you can use together or she could use on her own. It's actually kind of cute looking and I find it to be very effective.
> 
> She may be uncomfortable asking for a vibrator or even admitting that she'd like to try one - that's why it's best to just go ahead and buy it without asking first, IMO. But if she has trouble getting to O and you'd like to see her get there, then this might do the trick. It might actually open the floodgates once she has some experience in getting there easily.


Thanks, Olivia! It never hurts to try, and I'm "pretty" sure I can convince her to allow it. It's just that she is so frivolous with money, and if it doesn't do it for her she will be mad at my spending the money on it. We are not in a bad spot financially, but "wasting" money really makes her a little resentful. She would get over it, though, but that would definitely be the last time she would try something like that. In other words, it better work! :whip:

By the way, where would you buy something like that? It would have to be discreet...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Luvher4life said:


> Thanks, Olivia! It never hurts to try, and I'm "pretty" sure I can convince her to allow it. It's just that she is so frivolous with money, and if it doesn't do it for her she will be mad at my spending the money on it. We are not in a bad spot financially, but "wasting" money really makes her a little resentful. She would get over it, though, but that would definitely be the last time she would try something like that. In other words, it better work! :whip:
> 
> By the way, where would you buy something like that? It would have to be discreet...


Adam & Eve is a popular site and ships discrete (i.e. doesn't have a big penis on the package lol)


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

I would not buy a vibrator without asking my wife first. But that's me.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> I bought mine at a brick and mortar store, (I found a "classy" sex toy shop that caters to women and so I felt reasonably comfortable setting foot on the premises) but lots of people seem to buy from Amazon too. Also, I think you can order directly from Jimmy Jane. I think that's the route I would go if I were ordering online, actually.


If you buy from Amazon also buy the "three wolves shirt". Combine the two and I guarantee you your wife will not be able to control herself around you ...


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

$150 for a vibrator? Good grief


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes I would. But she always does


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> Here's the link to the manufacturer's site. It says they ship in a logo-free box.
> 
> Jimmyjane FORM 2 Vibrator


Amazon has this for $88....#score Comes in a nice Amazon box.

Damn....I forgot the wolf shirt.....


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

CatJayBird said:


> Amazon has this for $88....#score Comes in a nice Amazon box.
> 
> Damn....I forgot the wolf shirt.....


I actually stepped my game up and bought this shirt, already wore it once lol:


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> I actually stepped my game up and bought this shirt, already wore it once lol:


AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I actually stepped my game up and bought this shirt, already wore it once lol:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

CatJayBird said:


> Amazon has this for $88....#score Comes in a nice Amazon box.
> 
> Damn....I forgot the wolf shirt.....


Can't speak for the JJ Form 2, but we have the Form 3....and it stinks.


----------

